# Rollenspiel or not to be



## DamokIes (15. Januar 2009)

Vorwort:
Da ich mich angeblich in einem meiner letzten Berichte über eine Minderheit von schwer erkrankten
Menschen "lustig gemacht" habe bin ich nun um Schadensbegrenzung bemüht und will doch mal sehen,
ob ich es nicht wieder gut machen kann, indem ich diesmal über eine Mehrheit herziehe. 
Allerdings, muß ich mich schon im Vorfeld beim kritischen Leser für diesen miesen Text und die 
vielen Fehler entschuldigen. Die lange Schreibabstinenz macht mir noch zu schaffen.
Allen Nichtnörglern wünsche ich jedoch viel Spaß beim lesen.



Ja! Ich spiele absichtlich auf einem Rollenspielserver.
Und das, obwohl ich mich eigentlich gar nicht so richtig als Rollenspieler empfinde,
da ich diese Spezies eher als etwas verschroben und nieschig, aber durchaus als intelligent 
erachte. Und ich rede hierbei noch nicht mal von der Art Rollenspiel, wo man sich von einer
abgehalfterten Hippe im Schulmädchenkostüm mittels Reitgerte den Pöter umfärben läßt.
Obwohl das, meiner ganz eigenen Vorstellung der "Freakigkeit des Rollenspielers" an sich, 
schon recht nahe kommt.

Naja, letztendlich habe ich mir gedacht, man könnte auf einem solchen Server die ganzen 
"Ey alta ey isch mach disch Messa du Opfa. Ischwör ey!-Typen" umgehen und sich im Chat 
auch mal gepflegt unterhalten. Aber damit habe ich wohl wieder einmal Pech gehabt. 
Denn die meisten Boxhandschuhträger haben allesamt die selbe Serverwahl getroffen,
doch als ich das realisierte, war ich im Spiel zu weit fortgeschritten und nun bin ich bisher
einfach zu faul zum wechseln. Das ist auch der Grund, warum man so wenige Rollenspieler
auf einem Rollenspielserver antrifft. Oder haben sich etwa alle RPler abgesprochen und spielen 
nun durch die Bank weg die Rolle eines Rütlischülers? Hmmmm...  Zuzutrauen wäre es ihnen ja.

Und genau deshalb sind richtig eingefleischte Rollenspieler in meinen Augen immer ein wenig komisch drauf.
Schon damals in der Schule, war man diesen Grüppchenbildungen ausgesetzt.
Da gab es z.B. die Gruppe der Skater, die Musiker, die Raucher, die Mofagang, die Sportcracks, die Metalmosher usw.
Und ganz in der hintersten Ecke stand auch ein kleine Zahl an besagten Rollenspielern.
Diese wurden meist gemieden, aber ich kann mich erinnern, daß sie auf dem Pausenhof immer zuerst in die 
Fußballmannschaft gewählt wurden. Klingt zwar komisch, aber man braucht ja schließlich auch einen Ball!

Wie dem auch sei, habe ich mich jetzt doch dazu durchgerungen einen Serverwechsel durchzuziehen und spiele nun
auf Hordenseite in der Gilde eines gewissen Ohrensammlers nicht näher genannten Forumsmitglieds, daß 
niemand kennt. Und da ich mich jetzt schon so lange nicht mehr gemeldet habe und so eine mediengeile Sau bin...
mediengeil? nun ja, ich springe alles an, was auch nur entfernt nach Kamera oder Mikrofon aussieht. 
Dabei ist es mir geglückt, tatsächlich in den Nachrichten zu landen.
Ich habe es mitgeschnitten und präsentiere euch diese WoW-News!



Guten Tag meine Damen und Herren,
hier sind die World of Warcraft Nachrichten.

*Stuttgart.*
Die Daimler AG denkt zur Zeit darüber nach, ein neues Smart Sondermodel für Rollenspieler in Serie zu bringen. 
Marktforschungen haben ergeben, daß die frühere Randgruppe, die sich selber den Namen "Rollenspieler"
gegeben hat, immer größerer Popularität erfreut. 
Ein Firmensprecher erklärte auf Nachfrage unseres Teams:
"Wir werden den "Smart RP" mit ein paar Neuerungen ausstatten, die so auf dem Automarkt noch nie da gewesen sind.
Wir versprechen uns davon den boomenden Markt bedienen zu können. So wird z.B. die Standardausstattung ein 
zusätzliches Paar Scheibenwischer für den Inneraum beinhalten, da Rollenspieler es sich partout nicht nehmen lassen,
ihr fahren auch noch zusätzlich mit Fahrgeräuschen zu untermalen. Prummmmmm.Prummmmm.Brooooooooooooooooom."

---

Wir unterbrechen das Programm für eine wichtige Verkehrsnachricht:
Vorsicht Hordler. Auf Allianzseite kommt ihnen im Bereich Tausendwinter, ein Gnom auf einem Greifen entgegen.
Zergen sie bitte ganz rechts und überholen sie nicht!

---

*Irvine, Californien.*
Die Macher von World of Warcraft haben sich nun endlich dazu durchgerungen, dem neu eingeführten Erfolgssystem
ein paar zusätzliche Erfolge, welche die Spieler erringen können, hinzuzufügen.
Insider berichten von Erfolgen wie den "Drunken Master", wobei es darum geht, sämtliche Dungeons im Vollsuff durchzuspielen.
Ob es den Entwicklern tatsächlich um das "im Spiel", das "reale Leben" oder gar beides geht, ist bis dato allerdings nicht bekannt.
Zusätzlich wird es noch den Erfolg "Beyond naked" geben. 
Hiebei soll der damals gefürchtete und hoch frequentierte vierzig-Mann Raidboss "Lady Onyxia" solo zu Fall gebracht werden.
Gelingt es dem Spieler, dieser Madam völlig nackt und ohne Waffen siegreich gegenüberzutreten, während man das Haustier
"Ekelhafter Schlammling" aktiviert hat, so erhält man diesen Erfolg. Allerdings und um die Demütigung der inzwischen arg 
gebeutelten Dame zu unterstreichen, sollte dieses Kunststück vollbracht sein noch bevor die zehn Minuten Debuffzeit der 
Wiederbelebungskrankheit abgelaufen sind.



Und nun schalten wir life nach *Nordend*, wo sich unsere Außenberichterstatterin einen Todesritter als Interviewpartner
sichern konnte...

Sprecher: "Hallo Nordend?"
Reporterin: "Hallo? Sind wir drauf?"
Sprecher: "Ja, wir können sie hören!"
Reporterin: "Ah gut. Ich stehe hier im eisig kalten Nordend. Genauer gesagt befinde ich mich im Gebiet der Sturmgipfel.
Mein Gesprächspartner ist heute ein frisch gebackener Level 80 Tauren Todesritter. Guten Tag!"
Todesritter: "Hallo."
Reporterin: "Herr Todesritter. Wie fühlt man sich denn so als neu ins Spiel gebrachte Klasse?
Todesritter: "Missverstanden und gemieden."
Reporterin: "Wie das? Ich meine...  Sie sollten doch eigentlich die neue Heldenklasse repräsentieren. Was ist denn schief gelaufen?
Todesritter: "Ach, ich weiß ja auch nicht. Irgendjemand hat mal behauptet das Todesritter keinen Schaden machen. 
Und tanken könnten wir Todesritter schon gar nicht. Und nun glauben das alle. Das ist aber so nicht richtig!"
Reporterin: "Interessant. Könnten sie da konkreter werden?"
Todesritter: "Ja klar! Es ist nun mal so, daß Todesritter als Tank, z.B. dem Krieger gegenüber den großen Nachteil haben, da wir nur
vergleichsweise wenige aggressionsfördernde Zauber und Fähigkeiten haben, wie zum Beispiel das Verspotten oder den Donnerknall. 
So müssen wir Todesritter unseren Aggressionsaufbau eben über unseren Schaden regulieren. Und dann kann es doch schon nicht richtig sein,
das wir Todesritter keinen Schaden machen würden. Denn dann könnten wir ja auch nicht tanken!"
Reporterin: "Ja, leuchtet ein. Ein Teufelskreis?"
Todesritter: "Nein! Bei uns heißt das Tod und Verfall."
Reporterin: "Ah ja...  Und wieso werden sie dann gemieden, wenn sie laut eigener Aussage doch so viel Schaden machen? 
Dann sollten doch gerade Todesritter in Gruppen und Raids ein gern gesehener Gast sein!"
Todesritter: "Es heißt, wir Todesritter würden im Gruppenspiel nur Blödsinn anstellen. Aber das ist auch nur wieder so ein Gerücht.
Reporterin: "Haben sie ein Beispiel für unsere Hörer?"
Todesritter:"Nunja... Wir Todesritter sind hilfsbereit wo wir nur können. Schließlich haben wir ja die Aufgabe, bestehenden 
Gerüchten und Verleumdungen entgegenzuwirken. Bei so einem schlechten Start ins Berufsleben sind wir gewillt alles richtig
zu machen, um uns einen Platz in der Raidgesellschaft zu erarbeiten.
Reporterin: "Und wie sieht das konkret aus?"
Todesritter: "Also ich versuche immer dem amtierenden Maintank die Arbeit zu erleichtern, indem ich per Todesgriff
die Gegner in Schlagreichweite heranhole, so daß das der arme Kerl nicht ständig umherflitzen muß. 
Aber was kann ich denn dafür, daß z.B. ein Krieger immer genau dann den Gegner anstürmt, wenn dieser gerade im Begriff ist auf ihn zuzufliegen???
Und anstatt sich dann zu freuen, steht er dann 30 Meter weit weg und nölt. Die sind schon putzig diese Krieger!"
Reporterin: "Okay. Aber wenn der Krieger sein Ziel dann gefunden hat, klappt das doch ganz gut mit ihrem Schadensausstoß..."
Todesritter: "Ja! Sogar mehr als das. Ich habe eine Fähigkeit, die offensichtlich soviel Schaden macht, daß der Maintank sofort die
Aufmerksamkeit des Gegners verliert, wenn ich sie einsetze."
Reporterin: "Hui! Welche ist das denn?"
Todesritter: "Dunkler Befehl."
Reporterin: *hust* "Ich könnte ihnen noch Stunden zuhören! Doch lassen sie uns nun über ein anderes Thema reden.
Mit Wrath of the Lichking wurde ja auch ein neues Statistiksystem ins Leben gerufen, in dem man viele nützliche und interessante 
Informationen bekommen kann, zum Beispiel wie oft man gestorben ist und die Ursache des Ablebens.
Todesritter: "Für diese Gesellschaft sind wir ja quasi schon tot!"
Reporterin: "Ich glaube sie verstehen mich falsch. Ich meine natürlich, wenn sie durch ein Missgeschick doch einmal vom Geistheiler
zu ihrem Körper laufen müssen, was steht dann in ihrer eigenen Statistik ganz oben auf der Liste als Begründung?
Todesritter: "Moment, das muß ich nachschauen...   Hmmm...  Hmmm...  Dusseligkeit!"
Reporterin: "Das ist ja spannend! Können sie das unseren Hörern mal näher erläutern?"
Todesritter: "Nehmen wir zum Beispiel mal die Höhle dort im Hintergrund. Die heulende Senke."
Reporterin: "Ja, ich sehe sie. Das ist doch nur eine ganz normale Höhle mit ein paar Luftelementaren. Was ist daran so gefährlich?
Todesritter: "Nun hatte ich dort die Aufgabe, ein paar Relikte einzusammeln. Also bin ich mit meinem Flugreittier in die Höhle hineingeflogen 
um die Laufwege abzukürzen."
Reporterin: "Ja, das mache ich auch immer so. Ich fliege in Gebäude und Höhlen hinein, in denen sich z.B. ein Questgegner befindet 
und überspringe bei dieser Gelegenheit gleich zwei bis drei Gegner im Eingangsbereich, bevor ich vom Spiel automatisch aus dem Sattel
meines Flugtiers geworfen werde." 
Todesritter: "Ja das Absatteln ist das Problem. Gleich hinter dem Höhleneingang geht es mehrere Meter steil hinab.
In der Regel überlebt man so einen tiefen Sturz nicht."
Reporterin: "Ja, sowas ist ärgerlich. Aber wenn sie die Höhle vorher nicht kannten, kann man doch nicht von Dusseligkeit sprechen!
Todesritter: "Das sag ich ja auch gar nicht!"
Reporterin: "Wieso? Was ist dann passiert?"
Todesritter: "Ich bin zu meiner Leiche zurückgelaufen. Hab die Aufgabe erledigt und bin zurück zu meinem Auftraggeber, um mir meine 
Belohnung zu holen. Dieser hatte allerdings nur eine Folgequest für mich in petto. Also schwinge ich mich auf mein Flugtier und fliege 
zurück in die Höhle..."
Reporterin: "Ach ja. Sowas treibt den Dusseligkeitszähler natürlich nach oben! Haben sie denn bisher ein Fazit aus dem neuen Addon gezogen?
Todesritter: "Ich find den Friseur klasse! ich gehe jetzt jede Woche einmal hin. Sehe ich nicht einfach toll aus?
Reporterin: "Nnnnjaaa ganz toll! Vielen Dank..."
Todesritter: "Iiiich haaab diiiie Hörner schöön. Ich hab die Hööörner schööön.
Reporterin: "...für das Gespräch.Zurück..."
Todesritter: "Ich hab, ich hab. Ich hab die Hörner schön." *sing*
Reporterin: "...zu den Nachrichten."



*Berlin.*
Entnervte Spieler können aufatmen! Einem Team aus Psychologen und Wissenschaftlern der Charitee ist es gelungen,
das Mysterium der dauerhopsenden Charaktere zu enträtseln.
Dazu sagte der Leiter der Forschungsabteilung Professor Dr. Dr. Adelbrecht Findeglück im Interview:

Viele Spieler sind genervt von dauerhopsenden Charakteren. Sie kennen das bestimmt selbst? Das macht einen ganz wimmelig!
Ganz extrem wehren sich Hardcore-Rollenspieler gegen diese Hoppelfraktion und fragen zu recht, was das mit Rollenspiel zu tun haben soll.
Hat das Alterego des Gegenüber etwa einen Nagel im Schuh oder "ausversehen" einen Frosch im Arsch?
Das stößt vielen ernsthaften Spielern übel auf. Doch nun sind wir hinter das Geheimnis dieser ewigen Hopserei gekommen 
und können die geplagten Spieler wenigstens etwas beruhigen.
Denn gerade auf sogenannten Rollenspielservern fühlen sich junge Menschen, vornehmlich männliche... ,   nunjaaa...  
sagen wir mal "genötigt" sich an ihrer Rolle zu spielen. Wenn sie verstehen, wie ich das meine. Ein Mitarbeiter unserer Abteilung hat das 
ganz treffend in zwei Sätzen zusammengefasst. Ich zitiere den mal...
Ziehste zu dolle anner Quaste kommste anne Hopsetaste. Und macht det Jör nen Hopsetanz spielta grad an seenem Schwanz.
Wir können der Hoppelei auch keinen Einhalt gebieten, aber vielleicht wenigstens den anderen Spielern dabei helfen, 
mit einem Lächeln darüber hinweg zu sehen.



*Teamspeak/Ventrilo.*
Nachdem sich die Beschwerden über Spielerinnen gehäuft haben, die lautstark im Teamspeak oder Ventrilo mit den Worten:
"Mach hin Mann. Ich hab noch Hitze!" unangenehm auffallen, können wir die aufgeheizten Gemüter beruhigen.
Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um eine Äußerung, die aus einem sexuellen Notstand heraus resultiert!
Sondern die betreffende Person spielt dann nur einen Feuermagier oder Feuermagierin, die Kampfeshitze geskillt haben.
Sollte das allerdings nicht der Fall sein, so bitten wir die Betreffende sich umgehend mit einem Foto an unsere Redaktion zu wenden.

Guten Abend!


Nochmals zurück zum Verkehr.
Die Gefahr durch einen entgegenkommenden Gnom, im Bereich Tausendwinter, wurde behoben.
Doch Vorsicht ist trotzdem geboten. Es liegen nun Greifenteile auf der Fahrbahn.




Ich hoffe ihr hattet euren Spaß und bevor ich es vergesse...
Sollte man jemals einen meiner Charaktere hopsen sehen, so liegt das ausschließlich an einem Stirn/Tastatur-Anfall, weil ich mal wieder
gezwungen war eine Quest zu absolvieren, bei der man ein Fahrzeug/Reittier/Mitspieler steuern muss.
Später mehr!





Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 1
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 2
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 3
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 4
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 5
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 6
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 8
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 9

Nostradamokles


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (15. Januar 2009)

ganz große klasse   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... hab die ersten 6 erfahrungsberichte schon mit freuden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gelehsen hoffe es werden noch viele weitere kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balord (15. Januar 2009)

Wie immer sehr gut geschrieben und mit freuden gelesen Damokles ganz großes Lob wieder mal an dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Ironie ist wie immer nicht zu toppen wobei mir das


> eines gewissen Ohrensammlers nicht näher genannten Forumsmitglieds, daß niemand kennt


am besten gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (15. Januar 2009)

super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die ersten 6 erfahrungberichte haben mir schon so manchen tag auf der Arbeit versüßt.
hoffe das da noch mehr kommen


----------



## jolk (15. Januar 2009)

ui wie ich mich gefreut habe, ersteller : Damokles zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es hat sich gelohnt auf den Threat zu klicken.


----------



## Yoranox (15. Januar 2009)

Damokles is back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wurd aber auch langsam mal zeit^^ super geschichte weiter so! 





> "ausversehen" einen Frosch im Arsch?


 mein favorit xD


----------



## Sprite13 (15. Januar 2009)

Um nicht negativ aufzufallen : Made my day!

Die Berichte gehören mit zu den unterhaltsamsten Sachen die man hier so findet (Neben dem Zitat in meiner Signatur).
Ja, es ist ein unerklärtes Phänomen warum Menschen mit einem IQ unter 70 magisch von RP-Servern angezogen werden. Ich denke die Worte "Rollen" und "Spiel" lösen im Gehirn des modernen Gelegenheits-Urzeitmenschen starke Symphatie Empfindungen aus. Naja, meine Erfahrungen mit RP sind gespalten. Einerseits kann es sehr unterhaltsam sein. Andererseits hatte ich schnell keine Lust mehr als mein gegeüber steif und fest behauptetet Ner'zhul sei ein Nachtelf. Nun ja. In der Wow-Geschichte war ja schließlich alles irgendwie , irgenwo mal ein Nachtelf. Ich habe auch schon gehört das sich manche Leute im RL treffen und sich als Ritter verkleiden.*hust* An dieser Stelle möchte ich das du lieber Leser , nochmal über den vorran gegangenen Satz nachdenkst.

So. Ich möchte nicht behaupten das RPler alles Borderline-Syndrom-Patienten sind, dennoch kann das alles schon sehr merkwürdig wirken. Wie du ja schon sagst waren die RPler schon im RL eine Randgruppe. Naja für "Omfg!Rofl Opfer!" Leute ist das ein gefundenes Fressen. Ich will niemanden anstiften , aber ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen , welchen ungemein hohen Unterhaltungswert es haben muss, RPler bei ihren Treffen einfach mal so richtig zu ärgern. Deswegen sollte man einen "Einbürgerungstest für RP-Server" einführen!

LG Sprite


----------



## Sausage (15. Januar 2009)

große Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BulletformyValentine (15. Januar 2009)

endlich mal wieder was von dir zu lesen damokles^^
finde deine threads alle super und hab mich natürlich
gefreut als ich diesen hier entdeckt hab

weidereinmal ne glanzleistung große klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2009)

Nur ganz kurz " Wie immer toll geschrieben,freue mich schon auf _*nummer von diesem Bericht+1*_ "  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schniefer (15. Januar 2009)

Sehr geil geschrieben
deine Storys sind eh immer cool

weiter so 10/10


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

an manchen stellen wurden aber rpler diskrieminiert^^

Oder haben sich etwa alle RPler abgesprochen und spielen
nun durch die Bank weg die Rolle eines Rütlischülers? Hmmmm... Zuzutrauen wäre es ihnen ja.

Und genau deshalb sind richtig eingefleischte Rollenspieler in meinen Augen immer ein wenig komisch drauf.

großes kino aber mal wieder^^ 10/10^^


----------



## Night__Hunter (15. Januar 2009)

einfach nur super 
made my dayxD


----------



## mirror-egg (15. Januar 2009)

War sehr cool mal wieder was von dir zu lesen. Wobei ich die anderen Bericht noch einen Tick besser fand.


----------



## Fumacilla (15. Januar 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> ... So wird z.B. die Standardausstattung ein
> zusätzliches Paar Scheibenwischer für den Inneraum beinhalten, da Rollenspieler es sich partout nicht nehmen lassen,
> ihr fahren auch noch zusätzlich mit Fahrgeräuschen zu untermalen. Prummmmmm.Prummmmm.Brooooooooooooooooom."....
> 
> ...



Brooom brooom - Herrlich.. ich lach mich scheckig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und danke für die tolle Suggestion im Teil mit den Dauerhopsern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt muss ich jede Blutelfe belächeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (15. Januar 2009)

Ganz lustig. Waren nur 1-2 Sachen die mir nicht gefallen haben


----------



## Kashiro (15. Januar 2009)

Deine Berichte sind wie immer sehr gut. 10/10. Diesmal hat es die RPler getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In diesem Sinne: Mögest du auch weiterhin in aberwitzige Situationen gelangen um uns mit Gelächter zu erfüllen, Schreiberlein!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (15. Januar 2009)

Tolle Story, gut geschrieben. weiter so !


----------



## woggly4 (15. Januar 2009)

eeeeendlich was neues von dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie immer GRANDIOS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2009)

1A! 



> Prummmmmm.Prummmmm.Brooooooooooooooooom



xD


----------



## Crywalda (15. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Megastark!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


_*MEHR MEHR MEHR         *_


----------



## Drazmodaan (15. Januar 2009)

Einfach mal wieder klasse! 10/10 - mehr bitte ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Januar 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, habe ich mich jetzt doch dazu durchgerungen einen Serverwechsel durchzuziehen und spiele nun
> auf Hordenseite in der Gilde eines gewissen Ohrensammlers nicht näher genannten Forumsmitglieds, daß
> niemand kennt.



Aha, ertappt.
Das macht 1000g in die Gildenkasse, 20 Kniebeugen und dann 20 Runden ums Wegekreuz rennen.

Und beim nächsten Innierun ist Passen das Wort deiner Wahl!

Erst so wenig Schaden machen das selbst das Damage Meter hyperventiliert, und dann hier respektlos werden. So ja nich junger Freund!

Abgesehen davon ist das nich meine Gilde. Unsere Cheffin ist ne Jägerin. Das gibt von der Seite bestimmt auch noch Sanktionen

Unter diesen Umständen fällt es mir ausgesprochen schwer, zum Ausdruck zu bringen, dass dieser Bericht tatsächlich gewisse Stellen hat, an denen sich meine Mundwinkel, ganz minnimal versteht sich, noch oben bewegten und klitzekleine glucksende Laute aus meinem Rachenraum drangen....

ach was ...wem mach ich was vor....totgelacht hab ich mich...geniel wie immer!!!

Aber das bleibt unter uns!! Im Forum würde ich das nie zugeben.


P.S....wann kommt der nächste ???


Edit: Ach ja, fast vergessen:    12537236282, 4 von 12537236282, 9


----------



## DamokIes (15. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Erst so wenig Schaden machen das selbst das Damage Meter hyperventiliert, und dann hier respektlos werden. So ja nich junger Freund!




Und was klingeln mir jetzt noch die Ohren, von dem Gebrüll im TS, als ich nach meinem Damage fragte...
Ich dachte Schwanzvergleichsaddons wären bei euch verpönt?
Oh oh. Da wird sich aber jemand rechtfertigen müssen bei der Jägerin.  *hält den kleinsten Finger in die Luft*

Haste etwa den Krieger aus dem Interview wiedererkannt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2009)

Grandios geschrieben. Was musste ich über meinen fiktiven Mit-Todesritter lachen. Der Dunkle Befehl war göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (16. Januar 2009)

habe bei *Ja! Ich spiele absichtlich auf einem Rollenspielserver.* aufgehört zu lesen


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Januar 2009)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> habe bei *Ja! Ich spiele absichtlich auf einem Rollenspielserver.* aufgehört zu lesen



Vermutlich warste erschöpft oder ?


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (16. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Vermutlich warste erschöpft oder ?



ziemlich^^


----------



## Efgrib (16. Januar 2009)

ich glaub mammut von letzter woche macht einen fröhlicher als dieser text *gähn*


----------



## Ymenia (16. Januar 2009)

Große Klasse!! MEEEEEEEEEEEHR!!

Alle die den Startpost nicht gelesen haben, sollten sich besser einfach bedeckt halten.


----------



## Rainaar (16. Januar 2009)

Made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genial wie immer.

Obwohl Du im Gespann mit Ohrensammler neue Dimensionen erreichen könntest..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calystro (16. Januar 2009)

ich lag vor lachen am boden ..... wo nimmst du die ideen dafür her??? 12/ 10 dafür


----------



## Pcasso (16. Januar 2009)

lol!

made my day!!!! mehr davon! XD


----------



## -PuRity- (16. Januar 2009)

Erst gestern Nachmittag habe ich mich wieder durch alte Themen von Ohrensammler gewühlt und mir deine Erfahrungsberichte durchgelesen und gedacht "Hey, langsam wirds mal wieder Zeit...." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wieder mal ein toller und unterhaltsamer Bericht der mich zum schmunzeln gebracht hat.... was mich am Ende doch etwas erstaunt hat da ich normalerweise an chronischem CO2 Mangel leide vor Lachen, wenn ich deine Berichte lese (Einschalten! Einschalten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 
Aber nach wie vor ein sehr toller Post, wenn auch in meinen Augen der leicht schwächste Erfahrungsbericht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Need more!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Januar 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Made my day!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oh jaaa  er könnte sooo viel von mir lernen ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (16. Januar 2009)

Einfach nur ...... DANKE !!!!


----------



## Mäuserich (16. Januar 2009)

Ich fürchte ich werde mich jetzt mal ganz schön unbeliebt machen, aber ich muss einfach auch meine Meinung kund tun:

Die erste Euphorie einen Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 7 von Damokles zu sehen (immer sind Teil 1-6 absolut genial) verflog leider recht schnell nach dem lesen der ersten 10 Zeilen...

Aber hey, es ist ja Damokles der kann eigendlich amüsante Texte schreiben, also weiterlesen wird bestimmt besser... hmm nö doch nicht... *schockiert ist*

Alles in allem ein ganz nett geschriebener Text der hier und da einen leichten Schmunzler entlockt aber meiner Meinung nach meilenweit entfernt von seiner alten Klasse.

Schade, aber ich hoffe das du mein lieber Damokles mit Bericht Nr. 8 wieder zu deiner alten Form zurück findest.


----------



## DamokIes (16. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> oh jaaa  er könnte sooo viel von mir lernen .....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





*pruuuuuuuuust*
Hab ich zuerst auch gedacht. Aber nachdem ich Öhrchen im Gildenchat erleben "durfte"...
Also, bevor ich dabei etwas lerne, kopieren Bären, Bilder von Pablo Picasso, mit Kacke an die Höhlenwand!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (16. Januar 2009)

rofl

zu geil die texte xD

/sign


----------



## Iegoias (16. Januar 2009)

Sehr guter Text, dass versüßt meine Arbeitszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (16. Januar 2009)

echt sensationell gut :-) gefällt ausserordentlich gut :-)


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Januar 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> *pruuuuuuuuust*
> Hab ich zuerst auch gedacht. Aber nachdem ich Öhrchen im Gildenchat erleben "durfte"...
> Also, bevor ich dabei etwas lerne, kopieren Bären, Bilder von Pablo Picasso, mit Kacke an die Höhlenwand!
> 
> ...



nun stell ich mir das dauernd bildlich vor...mannoo..danke. 
wie soll ich jetzt weiter arbeiten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anusanna (17. Januar 2009)

Wie immer herrliche Geschichte, Damo!
Allerdings liegt meine aktive WoW Zeit schon bisl zurück, von daher konnte ich den Todesritterwitzen nicht ganz folgen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nein, dass mit dem Dismounten habe ich geschnallt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Shade (17. Januar 2009)

SaubÄr !


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Januar 2009)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Wie immer herrliche Geschichte, Damo!
> Allerdings liegt meine aktive WoW Zeit schon bisl zurück, von daher konnte ich den Todesritterwitzen nicht ganz folgen.
> 
> 
> ...



es ist mir eine Freude diese Stelle näher zu beleuchten!

der Gute Damokles, oder nennen wir ihn einfach Big D, flog mit seinem Flugmount in eine Höhle, wohlwissend dass man dort automatsich von seinem fliegenden Untersatz befreit wird, aber meist erst ein Stückchen in der Höhle  drin, so dass man ein paar Mobs am Eingang vernachlässigen kann.
Nun hatte besagt Höhle aber die Hinterhältigkeit besessen, nach wenigen Metern klassischer Höhlenstruktur steil berabzufallen und mit ihr dann auch Big D., wobei er zu Tode kam.

Allein dies Missgeschick mag zwar ein leichtes Schmunzeln hervorrufen, hätte aber, sind wir doch mal ehrlich, jedem von uns passieren können.

Big. D aber, bei einer Rückkehr zu unserer fiesen Höhle, versuchte unter Mißachtung der gemachten Erfahrung sein Kunststück erneut und verstarb stante pede.

An dieser Stelle wird dann aus dem Schmunzeln ein schadenfrohes Gegacker.

Selbstverständlich stehe ich über solch billiger Schadenfreude *glucks*


----------



## Sjul (17. Januar 2009)

damokles und ohrensammler ihr seit genial oO Wollt ihr mich heiraten? xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Januar 2009)

Sjul schrieb:


> damokles und ohrensammler ihr seit genial oO Wollt ihr mich heiraten? xD



bist du reich ?


----------



## Elda (17. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (17. Januar 2009)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anusanna (17. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> es ist mir eine Freude diese Stelle näher zu beleuchten!
> 
> der Gute Damokles, oder nennen wir ihn einfach Big D, flog mit seinem Flugmount in eine Höhle, wohlwissend dass man dort automatsich von seinem fliegenden Untersatz befreit wird, aber meist erst ein Stückchen in der Höhle  drin, so dass man ein paar Mobs am Eingang vernachlässigen kann.
> Nun hatte besagt Höhle aber die Hinterhältigkeit besessen, nach wenigen Metern klassischer Höhlenstruktur steil berabzufallen und mit ihr dann auch Big D., wobei er zu Tode kam.
> ...




Auch wenn ich schrieb, dass ich diese "Hand trifft Stirn kritisch" Situationen verstanden habe, empfinde ich es als sehr zuvorkommend, dass Du es mir noch einmal geschildert hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (17. Januar 2009)

Sjul schrieb:


> damokles und ohrensammler ihr seit genial oO Wollt ihr mich heiraten? xD





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> bist du reich ?



Viel wichtiger...
Hast du zwei Mumus?


----------



## Kagon (18. Januar 2009)

Ich liebe deine Erfahrungsberichte, jedes mal lieg ich vor lachen unterm Tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (19. Januar 2009)

geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Need moooorrrrreeeee


----------



## Natsumee (19. Januar 2009)

wurde auch mal wieder zeit damokles das was schreibt lange her

wieder top beitrag^^


----------



## ScreamSchrei (19. Januar 2009)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Um nicht negativ aufzufallen : Made my day!
> 
> Die Berichte gehören mit zu den unterhaltsamsten Sachen die man hier so findet.





Kagon schrieb:


> Ich liebe deine Erfahrungsberichte, jedes mal lieg ich vor lachen unterm Tisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/sign

*Made my day!* ^^


----------



## Reo_MC (19. Januar 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger...
> Hast du zwei Mumus?



Du musst mit der Zeit gehen!
Das eine beinhaltet doch das andere (wenn sie/er, genaueres kann ich aus dem Namen nicht lesen, reich ist,
muss das doch für ein oder zwei oder vielleicht auch mehrere Schönheitsoperationen reichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Minati (19. Januar 2009)

Ich muss mal kurz den Klugscheißer mimen. Es heißt Charité und nicht Charitee :-P

Der Bericht hat mir gut gefallen, auch wenn die davor geschriebenen einen kleinen Tick besser waren. Geschmunzelt habe ich trotzdem ;-)


----------



## lübscher (19. Januar 2009)

>>Ziehste zu dolle anner Quaste kommste anne Hopsetaste<<

echt geil...wie kommst du nur auf sonen kram  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (19. Januar 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Du musst mit der Zeit gehen!
> Das eine beinhaltet doch das andere (wenn sie/er, genaueres kann ich aus dem Namen nicht lesen, reich ist,
> muss das doch für ein oder zwei oder vielleicht auch mehrere Schönheitsoperationen reichen
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht ob zwei (oder mehrere) zu meinem Schönheitsideal passen (um das mir einer Operation hinzubiegen).
Mir ging es lediglich darum, das ich so ungern teile. Wäre der/die Gutste mit mehreren ausgestattet,
ist sodann zumindest meinem Meinstrieb ja genüge getan. Und das mit der arm/reichfrage hätte sich 
zwangsläufig auch erledigt. Wir würden mit einer Broadwayshow oder einem Vierjahresabo in Las Vegas 
unmengen an Kohle scheffeln.


----------



## Nightwraith (19. Januar 2009)

ICH HAB DIE HÖRNER SCHÖÖÖN, ICH HAB DIE HÖÖÖRNER SCHÖÖÖÖN...
wieder mal große Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (19. Januar 2009)

Haha wie genial,mein favourit^^


----------



## Reo_MC (21. Januar 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob zwei (oder mehrere) zu meinem Schönheitsideal passen (um das mir einer Operation hinzubiegen).
> Mir ging es lediglich darum, das ich so ungern teile. Wäre der/die Gutste mit mehreren ausgestattet,
> ist sodann zumindest meinem Meinstrieb ja genüge getan. Und das mit der arm/reichfrage hätte sich
> zwangsläufig auch erledigt. Wir würden mit einer Broadwayshow oder einem Vierjahresabo in Las Vegas
> unmengen an Kohle scheffeln.



Nene so was gibts ja schon...
Hier wieder etwas von deinem guten Freund Erich von Däniken:
Klick
Wie du siehst müsste sie mindestens fünfzehn Mumus haben um überhaupt im Wochenblatt erwähnt zu werden!


----------



## Dryadris (22. Januar 2009)

Das fiktive Interview war zu göttlich. Spätestens an der Stelle wo so schön die DK/Krieger Situation beschrieben wurde, hab ich so richtig loslachen müssen. Ich konnte mir das so bildlich vorstellen wie da ein DK steht mit einem treudoofen Hundeblick und so richtig schön unschuldig den Krieger anblinzelt und gar nicht wissend, was er jetzt falsch gemacht hat. Zuuu Geil!


----------



## Mobmap (25. Januar 2009)

Wie immer sehr lustig dein selbstgemachter Erfolg is auch gar nicht schlecht ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (5. Februar 2009)

hallo,

wieder eine sehr unterhaltsamer bericht von dir.

aber eine frage, willst du mir konkurrenz machen?

warum? - nah ich schaffe es in jed' möglichem bugloch oder
verbugtem hintergrund hängen zu bleiben

kamin von andorhal nach einem mißglücktem sturmangriff war nur der anfang

leider sind meine berichte darüber, durch forenproblemen und einem pc-crash
nicht mehr verfügbar :-I


naja auf jedenfall - ignorieren wir beide die für uns verhängnisvollen und tückischen
landschaftsmerkmale

du weil du nochmal in die höhle geflogen bist und ich weil ich wieder und wieder in
so ein nach unten spitz zulaufendes loch springen muss um zu testen ob man da doch
durchfallen kann

im gildenchat - ist der spruch von mir schon fast legendär "leuchte ich häng mal wieder
fest - ruhestein hat cd - freisetzen geht auch nicht....wer mag mich rausporten?"

gruß

brandolf


p.s.: warnung vor dem brunnenschacht in dalaran, der eine vermeintliche abkürzung zu
der kanalisation .... man kann dort hängenbleiben - plötzlich durch den bodenfallen und
böse unten genau am friedhof tödlich aufschlagen - dies ist so nicht in der mechanik vorgesehen
und wird mit dem abbruch der serververbindung quittiert - so ist es mir geschehen, als
ich dem entdecker des bugs behilflich sein wollte...

und ja ich sprang in den bug ohne vorher nachzusehen ob ich mich notfalls mit dem ruhestein
befreien kann - cd war noch recht lang und so kam es zum absturz



also damokles mach weiter so

gespannt wartend auf bericht nr. 8


----------



## Agharnius (5. Februar 2009)

Guter Bericht, wobei ich die vorangehenden Berichte sehr viel besser fand. Ich muß auch einräumen, dass ich nicht erwarten kann, jedesmal mit Bauchschmerzen vor lachen am Monitor zu sitzen.
Zur allgemeinen Schreibweise:
Die berliner "Charité" schreibt sich aus dem Französischen für "Barmherzigkeit" ebenso mit Accent.
Lg 
Agha


----------



## Borberat (5. Februar 2009)

Also:

1.) Endlich mal ein sinnvolles Thema! Wenigstens kann man mal schmunzeln und die deine Geschichten fassen die 
restlichen sinnlos Threads ja auch super zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.) Oh yeah wie geil kannst du schreiben!!!!!
3.) Das ist wohl auch das einzige Thema wo sich niemand blöd anmault =)


----------



## DamokIes (5. Februar 2009)

Ohne jemanden zu zitieren sag ich mal folgendes dazu:

Wenn ich mir die Musik-CD eines Interpreten kaufe, weil ich ein Lied momentan ganz besonders gut finde
aber dann Zuhause feststelle, das die restlichen 6 Lieder auf dieser Scheibe mir so gar nicht zusagen, bin ich enttäuscht.
Und das kommt gar nicht so selten vor. Es kann einem nunmal nicht immer alles gefallen! (Wär ja auch schrecklich wenn...)
Ich bin also der Meinung, daß wenn ich von sieben Berichten, sechs Treffer lande die gefallen, ich bollestolz auf mich sein kann.

Ich hatte Anfangs den Ehrgeiz meine Berichte so zu verfassen, das sie niemals dem vorangegangenen ähneln und denke,
das es mir recht gut gelungen ist. Immer das Selbe zu schreiben (nur mit anderen Akteuren) wird selbst mir recht schnell fad.
Und was müsste ich mir hier erst von euch anhören, wenn es so wäre?

Dummerweise hab ich meine eigene Messlatte so hoch gelegt, das selbst ich große Schwierigkeiten habe diese zu toppen.
Habt also ein wenig Geduld mit mir, denn das schreiben ist nur ein Hobby und keine Pflichtveranstaltung.

So! Das wollte ich mal loswerden.

Liebhaben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M.A.U.L. (5. Februar 2009)

Das is echt gut. 10/5


----------



## Tamîkus (5. Februar 2009)

seh hübsch haba ber beim 3ten bericht aufgehört lies mir den rest später druch aber n1 thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (5. Februar 2009)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Das fiktive Interview war zu göttlich. Spätestens an der Stelle wo so schön die DK/Krieger Situation beschrieben wurde, hab ich so richtig loslachen müssen. Ich konnte mir das so bildlich vorstellen wie da ein DK steht mit einem treudoofen Hundeblick und so richtig schön unschuldig den Krieger anblinzelt und gar nicht wissend, was er jetzt falsch gemacht hat. Zuuu Geil!



Genau so ging es mir auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. Februar 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ohne jemanden zu zitieren sag ich mal folgendes dazu:
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Musik-CD eines Interpreten kaufe, weil ich ein Lied momentan ganz besonders gut finde
> aber dann Zuhause feststelle, das die restlichen 6 Lieder auf dieser Scheibe mir so gar nicht zusagen, bin ich enttäuscht.



du kannst singen ?
Es gibt eine CD auf der du deine Erfahrungsberichte singst ?

juhuu *bestell*

Ne im Ernst.

Du bist der beste Formulierer im Forum, und ob nun ein einzelnes Thema auf mehr oder weniger Interesse stößt spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Schreib für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 (aber schreib !)


----------



## SilverGER (6. Februar 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> ...Habt also ein wenig Geduld mit mir, denn das schreiben ist nur ein Hobby und keine Pflichtveranstaltung...



Nein mein lieber DamokIes,

in die Rolle des literarischen Dealers hast Du Dich selbst hineinmanövriert,
und eine feste Gemeinde abhängiger Junkies geschaffen, die es nun gilt,
mit reglemäßigen Berichten zu versorgen.

Wir warten also gespannt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## monthy (6. Februar 2009)

Hehe genial. Da ich heute nicht wirklich lust auf arbeiten habe, hat mich das richtig gut aufgemuntert.

Tja, warum spielen soche Deppen auf RP Servern? Ich denke , dass sie sich ganz einfach nicht die Beschreibung der Server durchlesen und nur auf den Namen des Servers achten und sich denken, YEA das muss ein oberroxxor Server sein.

Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.

Oder es liegt einfach daran, dass die normalen Menschen mittlerweile in der Minderheit sind.

Tja was will man machen.

Lebe geht weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (6. Februar 2009)

flach flacher *gähn* sorry, aber ist echt en bissel lahm. Ich schreibe nicht, da ich langweilig schreibe, lass du es auch einfach sein. Die anderen waren ja teils lustig aber das hier ist einfach nur....







Achtung eigene Meinung !


Mfg Crashi


----------



## Thimothy (10. Februar 2009)

Genial Damokles ^^

einfach Genial !

LG
Thimothy


----------



## Thimothy (10. Februar 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> flach flacher *gähn* sorry, aber ist echt en bissel lahm. Ich schreibe nicht, da ich langweilig schreibe, lass du es auch einfach sein. Die anderen waren ja teils lustig aber das hier ist einfach nur....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooooch schau mal ^^   
ein springerlein der anderen auch noch sagt was sie sein lassen sollen ^^


----------



## Urengroll (11. Februar 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger...
> Hast du zwei Mumus?




Frauen haben doch genung Öffnungen *hust*



Lustiger Text, der sich locker flockig gelesen hat. Ich brauche ja nicht zu erwähnen, das es mehr davon geben soll.
Gib mich mehr, die volle Dröhnung!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyNRW (11. Februar 2009)

Also geschrieben ist es mit Sicherheit einzigartig. Wobei das natürlich auch daran liegen könnte, dass hier in der Regel 90% nur Müll verfasst wird. Auch die ironischen Gesichtspunkte passen wie Topf auf Deckel.

Ich spiele auch auf einem RP Server und kann es nur bestätigen. Was sich da so tummelt ist ein schlechter Scherz.

Trotzdem. Ich kann die Aussagen über Rollenspieler so nicht akzeptieren. Es gibt in jedem Bereich, egal ob es die "Mofagang", die "Raucher", oder sonstwer waren, komische Vögel.

Dass die Mofagang es nicht verstehen kann, wie sich ne handvoll Personen auf ner Couch lümmeln, bewaffnet mit Stift, Papier und Würfel gegenseitig Abenteuer meistern ist genauso einleuchtend, dass die Rollenspieler von der Couch nicht auf laute, nervige zuweilen uncool wirkende Kleinfahrzeuge stehen, mit denen man morgens nicht schneller beim Bäcker ist, als zu Fuß. 

Ich persönlich mag echtes Rollenspiel und würde es sogar auf einem WOW Server betreiben. Aber aufgrund der Vielzahl der Anti Rplern, wirkt es zuweil recht aufgesetzt, sein gegenüber mit "Seid gegrüßt xy" zu begrüßen.

Rollenspiel kann Atmosphäre schaffen, so dass Instanzen in WOW als echtes Abenteuer und Ausflug empfunden werden können.

Allerdings machen Dialoge wie die zweier DPS Fetischisten oder Lol, nub, rofl, wayne Schreibern leider wieder alles kaputt, bevor es angefangen hat.

Ich erinnere mich noch lebhaft an eine Reise in die UBRS als 60iger. Mit 10 Leuten, darunter eine eingefleischte Rplerin, zudem unsere Heilerin.

Die Priesterin wollte unter allen Umständen uns zum niederknien bewegen um ein Gebet zu sprechen, damit wir den Boss überleben. Im Klartext wollte sie uns atmosphärisch ihren Ausdauerbuff geben.

Die ersten Nörgler spammten gleich Lol knie nieder Du Sau, Ey Bitch mach ma den Buff klar dann gogo. Sie ließ sich aber nicht abbringen und bestand darauf. Irgendwann ging es wohl nur noch um ein Machtspielchen als um Rollenspiel. Aber sie schaffte es tatsächlich, dass alle 9 vor ihr knieten und den Mund hielten.

Nun ja, ich fands übertrieben und die falsche Zielgruppe, aber mit den richtigen Leuten kann sowas durchaus Spaß machen.

So und dann noch was generelles zum Todesritter.

Mag sein, dass er eine unbeliebte Klasse ist. Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Dennoch empfinde ich ihn als gute Klasse, die man erstmal lernen muß, richtig zu beherrschen. Es gibt sicherlich einfacherer Klassen, aber ein DK richtig gespielt kann schon was.

Er ist jetzt mein fünfter Char und der zweite den ich auf 80 gebracht habe. Und mir macht er Spaß. Dass viele ihn nur nehmen, um sich das Leveln zu sparen mag ich nicht zu verurteilen, oder beurteilen. Aber interessant ist er allemal.

Und ich denke, ernsthaft gespielt und gehandhabt kann er auch in einem Raid ein wertvolles Mitglied sein.


----------



## DamokIes (11. Februar 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> So und dann noch was generelles zum Todesritter.
> Mag sein, dass er eine unbeliebte Klasse ist. Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Dennoch empfinde ich ihn als gute Klasse, die man erstmal lernen muß, richtig zu beherrschen. Es gibt sicherlich einfacherer Klassen, aber ein DK richtig gespielt kann schon was.
> Er ist jetzt mein fünfter Char und der zweite den ich auf 80 gebracht habe. Und mir macht er Spaß. Dass viele ihn nur nehmen, um sich das Leveln zu sparen mag ich nicht zu verurteilen, oder beurteilen. Aber interessant ist er allemal.
> Und ich denke, ernsthaft gespielt und gehandhabt kann er auch in einem Raid ein wertvolles Mitglied sein.




Bevor ich gänzlich zur "Miss Verstanden" gekürt werde:

Auch ich spiele einen Todesritter und zwar genau den, welchen ich da in meinem Bericht beschrieben habe. Und ich spiele ihn gern.
Allerdings macht mir die ungerechtfertigt ablehnende Haltung anderer Spieler dem DK gegenüber eher Sorge.
Wenn ich als DK Tank eine Gruppe suche werde ich mehrheitlich abgelehnt. Nur warum?
Entweder haben diese Spieler, wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht (wie von mir beschrieben) oder plappern nur bestehende
Vorurteile nach wie sie z.B. von einem gewissen Stevinho so gerne propagiert werden. Der ist felsenfest davon überzeugt das
ein DK als Tank nicht taugen kann, weil er, und jetzt kommts, keinen Schild trägt. *pruuuuust*  Sorry. Aber das ist gequirlte Kinderkacke.
Kein Wunder also, das ein pickeliger Fanclub genau diese, aus einem Semifachwissen heraus resultierende Meinung hochstilisieren wird.

Ich unterstreiche deine Meinung also voll und sage ebenfalls:

Ein gut gespielter DK ist ein wertvolles Mitglied für jede Gruppe/Raid.


----------



## Willtaker (22. Februar 2009)

bitte mehr davon!


----------



## Shaguar93 (22. Februar 2009)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> habe bei *Ja! Ich spiele absichtlich auf einem Rollenspielserver.* aufgehört zu lesen


du bist ja auchn hopper


----------



## Ashnaeb (22. Februar 2009)

Ich fand das Interview mit dem Tauren sehr gelungen, lag auf dem Boden vor Lachen!


----------



## Rollfl (22. Februar 2009)

also ehrlich gesagt fand ich die anderen teile besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das taureninterview war wirklich genial

Iiiiiiich hab Hööööörner schön, ich hab die Hörner schön!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum kugeln

ich hoffe du wirst noch mehr schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

